# New York City Locations?



## Castor_86 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,

my first post here, after visting this board for a few weeks.
I'm the next few days in New City and I'm wondering if anyone here could give me a tip, where I can find a few nice locations for portraits and New York photographies. 

If any young Lady here likes my work and is interested in a team-up, just send me a message.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipptomsich/
I am on the road since 3 weeks, so it's not up-to-date.

Philipp


----------



## bethanyb (Jul 3, 2008)

Union Square is a good place for street photography (photos of strangers,) I also like DUMBO and Brooklyn Bridge Park for photos.


----------

